# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Γαλοπούλες ! οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία χρήσιμη.

## epanomizoo

καλησπερα 
ενας φιλος μου δανειστηκε τη κλωσομηχανη μου για να βαλει αυγα γαλοπουλας και θα μου δωσει 3-4 πουλια απο αυτα που θα βγουν
εχω ενα χωρο περιπου 25 τμ κλουβα που εβαζα φασιανους παλιοτερα με φυτα και διακοσμηση καταλληλη. το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα εκει μεσα ειναι φτιαγμενα για φασιανους δηλαδη για κοτες νανους ας πουμε .
τι μεγεθος να υπολογιζω οτι θα γινουν αυτα τα πλασματα¨?
βλεπω φωτο στο ιντερνετ και  μου φαινονται γιγαντια 
τροφη ξερω οτι τρωνε οτι τρωνε και οι φασιανοι οποτε ειμαι οκ .εκανα προγραμα διατροφης φασιανων οταν ειχα .
τι αλο θελουν για να περνανε καλα?

----------


## xarhs

γινονται αρκετα μεγαλες απο οσο εχω δει σταυρο αλλα θελουν αρκετο καιρο για να γινουν τοσο μεγαλες.

επισης αμα ειναι μονη της μια κανει ενα θορυβο , απαλο αλλα αμα γινεται για μερες κατανταει πολυ σπαστικο.....

ειπες καθε πληροφορια δεκτη , γι αυτο ειπα και εγω οτι ξερω...!!!!!!

----------


## makel23

γιατι να τις βαλεις σε κλουβι?αν εχεις χωρο εγω θα σου ελεγα να τις εχεις ελευθερες..ειναι διπλασιες ισως και λιγο 2,5 φορες απο μια κοτα περιπου και δεν πετανε για να σου φυγουν οπως οι φασιανοι απλα φτερουγιζουν οπως οι κοτες. Οποτε αν δεις οτι βγαινουν εξω απο τον χωρο που θα τα εχεις απλα κοψε τα φτερα τους. Επισης οπως ειπε και ο χαρης κανουν αυτο το σπαστικο γλου γλου γλου και αν εχει σπιτια διπλα θα ενοχλει οποτε καλυτερα να μην παρεις τοσες πολλες παρε δυο τρεις για να μειωθει ο ηχος..απο θεμα αναπαραγωγης δεν εχω ασχοληθει οποτε δε ξερω πολλα αλλα φανταζομαι οτι θα είναι σχετικα ευκολες οπως οι κοτες απλα νομιζω οτι ενηλικιωνονται σ κν χρονο οποτε εχεις ακομη καιρο..Ψαξε και στο ιντερνετ για ινδόρνιθες θα σ βγαλει πολλα!!καλη τυχη

----------


## epanomizoo

eyxaristo για τις πληροφοριες 
αυτο που   ψαχνω ειναι ιδεες για το τι διαστασεις χρειαζεται να κοψω τις πορτες .τι υψος θα πρεπει να εχουν οι φαιστρες κτλ
επισης θα ηθελα να ξερω αν ειναι καταστροφικες με τα φυτα στο χωρο τους .αν μαλωνουν μεταξυ τους και γενικα τι συμπεριφορα εχουν με τα αλλα ζωα και τους ανθρωπους

----------

